# Star Trek Sears Spaceliner



## Jim Barnard (Feb 3, 2018)

So I am a geek. Of this there is no doubt.




 This gorgeous bike was one of the very best space age designs to come out of the late 50's and 60's middle weight Jetson's style bikes. It reminded me of the optimism the USA had in everything it produced during the space race to the moon. The 59 caddy, sputnik lamps, Philco Predicta TV sets, Ariel Leader motorbike, boomerang tables, Eames Ball chairs were all designed to look like they could fly into space. I had 2 of these bikes signed by the actors who played commanders on the TV show Star Trek. I have no idea where the other bike has gone. This one I kept. 
Signature above is the late Leonard Nimoy who played Mr. Spock.



 

Above is Patrick Stewart who played Captain Picard.



 

William Shatner who played Captain Kirk



 

Sean Kenny who played Captain Pike.



 

There are 11 or 12 signatures on this old bike from the TV I used to watch 1965-1967... about the same time I would leaf through the Sears "Wish Book" wondering what It would be like to own this bike.


----------



## Oilit (Feb 6, 2018)

If you're a geek, I'm right there with you!


----------



## bikemonkey (Feb 7, 2018)

Jim Barnard said:


> So I am a geek. Of this there is no doubt.View attachment 748025
> 
> This gorgeous bike was one of the very best space age designs to come out of the late 50's and 60's middle weight Jetson's style bikes. It reminded me of the optimism the USA had in everything it produced during the space race to the moon. The 59 caddy, sputnik lamps, Philco Predicta TV sets, Ariel Leader motorbike, boomerang tables, Eames Ball chairs were all designed to look like they could fly into space. I had 2 of these bikes signed by the actors who played commanders on the TV show Star Trek. I have no idea where the other bike has gone. This one I kept.
> Signature above is the late Leonard Nimoy who played Mr. Spock.
> ...



Far out...








"Spock's Jam" begins at about the one minute mark...


----------



## buickmike (Feb 7, 2018)

The guy at the helm of starfleets. finest shoulda put glitter streamers on it.  It woulda looked like it was leaving an ion trail.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 7, 2018)

Born and raised, a Trekkie. I had a vintage Star Trek badge I displayed with my '65 Huffy Silver Jet. I should have brought it when I went to see the re-release of _The Wrath of Khan _last summer. Such a classic, even my girlfriend loved it, and wanted to stay for the next screening. It was quite a group; me, myself, my girlfriend, my dad, my best friend, and his mother. Based on the TV episode from 1967 called, _Space Seed._






Here is a scene most appropriate for this bike, the ending of Star Trek VI, where the signatures of the original cast and crew are displayed:


----------



## partsguy (Feb 8, 2018)

@Jim Barnard 

When were these signed? Any pics of the event?


----------



## Jim Barnard (Feb 8, 2018)

partsguy said:


> @Jim Barnard
> 
> When were these signed? Any pics of the event?



I had to hit a couple of conventions, I remember 3 in NYC and 2 at Dragon Con in Atlanta. Good clean... at least until the Saurian Brandy came out, ...fun!



This is the bottle that was used as the "Saurian Brandy" bottle in the original series. Nimoy signed this one.



 

You often hear the story about the guy who came back from Viet Nam or College to find his baseball cards, comics or toys tossed out by his Mom. I was the guy who's Mom put all his comics, cards and models in the attic! I still have everything.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 9, 2018)

Jim Barnard said:


> I had to hit a couple of conventions, I remember 3 in NYC and 2 at Dragon Con in Atlanta. Good clean... at least until the Saurian Brandy came out, ...fun!View attachment 750655
> 
> This is the bottle that was used as the "Saurian Brandy" bottle in the original series. Nimoy signed this one.
> 
> ...




I grew up, as a kid, staying up late or sneaking out of bed to watch "The Next Generation" and "Voyager" in the 90s. I also grew up watching the original series, and the original movies. I just restored my old Enterprise D from when I was a kid. The parts ship looked like the Borg got ahold of it! I watched VHS copies of Star Trek IV and Star Trek VII until the tapes broke. We also had a VHS copy of "The Trouble with Tribbles" that I wore out. Me, my dad. and my granddaddy are all trekkies.

P.S. I never cared for the Abrams movies. I felt much more potential could have been had from "Star Trek" while "Into Darkness" simply shouldn't have been made. Being a purist stinks at times.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 10, 2018)

With the Jungle Jim's Cheese Festival today, accompanied by wine and beer sampling, I do not know if I will end up like the alien or Mr. Scott.






Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

